# Need help catching stingrays



## jlcook345 (Sep 15, 2013)

I shark fish on Johnson Beach and have had the most success with small and medium rays.I had a few on ice from previous catches ,but I recently used the last one.I have caught rays sporadically on big chunks of squid in the surf , but never consistently. Is there a method to specifically targeting rays in the surf? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Best way I know of is to target pompano. Then you'll catch sting rays. My experience anyway.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

go over to the bay and wade the flats with a gig


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Go to Sykes bridge and use smaller pieces of cut bait. I caught some and people around me were catching some and they didnt want theirs so I took them. It was the easiest ray catching I have experienced. Also caught lots of whiting which is also good bait.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

HappyHourHero said:


> Go to Sykes bridge and use smaller pieces of cut bait. I caught some and people around me were catching some and they didnt want theirs so I took them. It was the easiest ray catching I have experienced. Also caught lots of whiting which is also good bait.


 
how do you have it rigged? fishfinder/coralina rig or double drop rig? I cant seem to pull any out of my normal spot.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

foreverfishing said:


> how do you have it rigged? fishfinder/coralina rig or double drop rig? I cant seem to pull any out of my normal spot.


I caught them with cut finger mullet and cut pinfish on a carolina rig. Egg sinker on main line, leader connected to hook was 40lb flouro. Cant remember exact hook size but they were about thumbnail size circles. Was on Pcola Beach side about halfway down.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

HappyHourHero said:


> I caught them with cut finger mullet and cut pinfish on a carolina rig. Egg sinker on main line, leader connected to hook was 40lb flouro. Cant remember exact hook size but they were about thumbnail size circles. Was on Pcola Beach side about halfway down.


 
oh ok. thanks for the info. unless the weather gets really bad tomorrow i might go try and get some.


----------



## jlcook345 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the all the info. I think I'm going to try gigging them first and see if I have any success.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I caught 5 of them Friday night while I was fishing for black drum with peeled shrimp. If I had read this thread sooner I would have saved them for you


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

spear them off the beach.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I see plenty of them while looking for flounder. Go try to gig flounder and you should get plenty of rays.


----------

